

Show HN: DigitalOcean Releases IPv6 and Private Networking in SF1 - decentrality
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ox7tzkgr21ra28b/Screenshot%202015-04-09%2020.54.40.png?dl=0

======
decentrality
From newsletter to droplet holders:

"Announcing IPv6 and Private Networking In SFO1

With our San Francisco region fully migrated to version 1.5 of our code base,
we are excited to announce that both IPv6 support and private networking are
now available for all Droplets in SFO1."

No blog post announced at the writing of this, otherwise I'd have linked that.

------
S4M
I'm not saying that it's not interesting, but why did you post it in the "show
HN" section?

